# key stuck in schlage lock



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

new locks 
all keyed the same 
2 work great
last one i put the key in and it wont come out
I do not want to take it apart big keypad deal
any tips
I have installed thousands of door knobs 
this is a new one


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

Here are a couple links I found that may help get you started:

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Locksmithing-3110/key-stuck-deadbolt.htm

http://www.ehow.com/how_4700077_key-out-of-lock-quickly.html



Add: I missed the key pad part. From DK's link. "The door cannot be permanently unlocked with the key. After rotating the key to unlock the lock, you must return the key to its normal position to remove it."


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Is it like one of these keypad locks? 

http://consumer.schlage.com/electronics/



I just put one in, and the key can not be removed unless the lock is locked. I don't know if this helps. Thats all I know:laughing:



Dave


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

thats a great resource Shawn thanks


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the help 
still stuck
It looks like it is really screwed
hope the yard is open tomorrow


----------



## Kwiksmith (Jan 16, 2010)

Was the key that is stuck a duplicate or an original that came with the new lock?

Sometimes when a key is duplicated it is possible not to cut it correctly causing the key to get trapped in the lock. You might have to pull the cylinder out and take it to a local professional who will have the key out in a couple of seconds and can tell you why it did it.


----------

